# Will Noble / Sarah Noble / sarahlicity / Sceptre / TinTower



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

I am surprised there was no thread for this cow yet. This is one of those cows that uses their same username everywhere that they go, so it's really easy to find all of their accounts and see where they have done their sperging. They even already have an ED page ready to go, so a lot of what I'm going to be posting here is based off what ED has on their article, so a big credit goes to them for a lot of this information here.

@Cynical and @Hellfire, since this is Wikipedia shit right here, feel free to add any information you might have known about this cow yourself. Recently as a result of yesterday's big Zinnia Jones chimpout, I saw this loser tweet Zinnia and it reminded me of how much they sorely needed their own thread here. I also love doing the Wikipedia spergs like this guy because they always seem to have the best kind of stupidity to follow and mock.

They not only tweet Zinnia a lot but encourage his gross behavior to go on lol. Idiots have to stick up for each other, you know.

http://archive.md/cv0Lq

They are also recommended right on his website, haha!






On the ED page, the first few paragraphs give a decent summary about who this person is and why they are such a big cow.



> *Sceptre* (real name *Will Noble*, tranny name *Sarah Noble*) is a former Wikipedia admin (LOL DENIED and LOL DENIED) racist tranny and pedophile, who spent his entire teen years being obsessed with editing wikipedia and getting beat up IRL at school by the various people he banned. If you think that that's the saddest thing you have heard in your entire life, consider he was so obsessed that, whenever he would get banned, he would spend his free time writing Wikipedia articles in a notepad until he got unbanned.
> 
> For several years Sceptre has constantly been gaining rollback powers, abusing them, then losing them, and then convincing someone to give them back in an endless cycle that repeats about once a month. However, the reason for his obsession becomes clear when you realize he was using his admin status *to seduce multiple underaged girls into sleeping with him* and banning his fellow pedophile romantic rivals.
> 
> He spent years trying to take down ED and saying he'll *kill us with a crowbar*, but after getting trolled so hard he became gay and a tranny, "Sarah" lost our interest until (recently) he became involved in GamerGate by creating a blockbot that violates UK law and is currently *threatening to call the police on people who are suing him because suing him is harassment.*



Already this guy is fit for a cow thread of his own. He's another autist obsessed with Wikipedia like Ryulong and all the rest, but it gets even better. ED also had a whole textwall taken from one of his pages that is equally as cringy even now.



> Hello, I'm*Will Noble*. I'm17 years old, and I come from a quaint little town in a quaint little country. My birthday is on March 3, and I was born in 1991, (which makes me a pisceansheep).
> 
> I'm a native speaker of British English. I can also understand a little bit of French and German - what is at GCSE level. I wouldn't mind learning more languages however.
> 
> ...





Sceptre would often vandalize Wikipedia articles like their one on George W. Bush with such quality edits like that one dating all the way back to 2005. His internet footprint has been around for years but that's one of the earlier instances of him sperging somewhere on the Internet. Somehow though he would become an admin on Wikipedia against all the odds. Hey, it's not like Ryulong didn't completely backfire and end up fucking Wikipedia in the ass, right?

He had friends (somehow) like Matthew Fenton, another low functioning fat Wikisperg. Both Scepter and this guy reaped the benefits of trying to abuse Wikipedia policy for their own benefit. Will was too much an incompetent sperg to fully have that advantage while his old friend was much more successful.

The pedophilia shit was also confirmed and documented right in the ED page. The girl that he was lusting after was a 15 year old named Sargeant Snopake. When Snopake was getting fucked by some other guy, it made Will so pissed off that he had to take action and worked with Cyde to get this guy banned from Wikipedia, and then the block was overturned, only for Will to have the last word and his way, as evidenced by the follow bit of whining he did.

_...Nathan should not've been blocked indefinitely. The block I placed was... twisted... by my relationship with Sergeant Snopake.

Also, I applaud Tawker in unblocking him. I would've done it myself if I had the powers, given the actual reasons (incivility, suspected pedophilia) were unfounded. After all, it is a community ban, and an admin can reverse it, if he was willing to face pressure.

However, I'm a bit concerned about Nathan's anti-wiki stance recently (some over his block), his incivility towards editors he doesn't like, and also his statement about him not going to follow AGF.

I am supportive of Nathan been given a second chance, but I will accept if he is blocked for a period of time (a month, three months, but not forever)
_
Life for Will just went downhill after he stepped down as an admin from Wikipedia. He tried to reapply for adminship there only to fail every time and when he didn't get his way, he got all pissy and nominated tons and articles for deletion as part his own tantrum against them. Isn't this sounding familiar? It's very Ryulong like behavior to me.

He also tried to go to war with ED, which they cover in much better detail than I can, so I'm just going to directly quote from the article again to save time.



> Once again Sceptre has raised his ugly, compacted little mongol head when it came to ED's presence on TOW, by instigating and getting Urban Rose banned when she dared to question the ongoing anti-ED circle jerk. He not only reverted her complaint about him on the admin's notice board, but reverted her calling his ass to task on his user talk page, as well as closing her new deletion review on ED's article, due to vandalism apparently. The nasty little faggot. As Sceptre has been denied OPs on an apparently permanent basis, he got one of his butt-buddies, Anthony to ban UR for him, getting off scot-free for his blatant dishonesty, ass-covering and faggotry. He also got some of his E-Friends to start spamming UR with emails telling her to quit trying to get TOW to live up to it's own bullshit standards, something that it has consistently failed to do. Whether or not it was because Anthony was happy to help maintain the rigid policy of censorship over ED's ongoing Internet victories or because Sceptre has photos of him with children is unclear. But the effect is the same; TOW continues to try and protect itself from avenues of honest criticism and it's inner-circle clique of incestuous editors from the real world, all the while losing credibility and becoming an object of derision. So here's a big fuck you to Sceptre, Anthony and the Jimbo Wales All-Singing All-Dancing Clusterfuck and Pedo Extravaganza.



Possibly one of their greatest moments however was back in the summer of 2008 when he lost his own rollback privileges and wanted to take it out on another Wikipedia editor, and despite his crying got owned hard by MBisnz. He fought with a bunch of other Wikipedia members and was eventually banned for his ridiculous amount of sperging, only to come back with sockpuppet accounts and chimping out about the whole ordeal on his own talk page. I tried to click the link on the ED page and sadly it's dead now, but it sounded like something completely hilarious and I can still get an idea of how much of a annoying sperg this guy must have been to deal with.

In spite of all this drama he got into, Sceptre still edits Wikipedia today and still gets blocked from time to time. Here's a screencap of some of his more recent blocks by the admins there. Ow, not good.






Also in more recent years, he decided to go full on tranny for full asspats and getting himself involved in Blockbot.






They are also currently on Reddit and have made such great comments like this one.






Twitter accounts:
https://twitter.com/sarahlicity
https://twitter.com/SarahNobleLD

Tweetsaves:
https://tweetsave.com/sarahlicity

Keybase:
https://keybase.io/sarahlicity

Active Fanfiction.net account:
https://www.fanfiction.net/u/1883170/sarahlicity

Private Flickr account:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sceptre_uk/

Mentioned in a play:
http://www.internationalskeptics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=291889

Disquis:
https://disqus.com/by/sarahlicity/

Currently, I'm trying to also find their dox. There's a bunch of different entries for Sarah Noble in the Leeds, UK area, which is what they have on their Twitter. If anyone can help narrow it down, it would be greatly appreciated. I really wanted to have this thread up as soon as I could.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 20, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fi.imgur.com%2Feg0zT4s.jpg&hash=7a66a76c9655c60d1814ba16da40b98d



Oh look, Chris Farley came back from the dead and became a he-she.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

Linkedin account:
https://uk.linkedin.com/in/sarahlicity
http://archive.md/9cJO3

How this fat Chris Farley knock-off got any degrees is baffling to me.

This is some of the best salt I've found from him though.

https://hequal.wordpress.com/2015/0...-scum-says-lib-dem-executive-committe-member/

Laurelai and NekoArc connection confirmed if anyone was wondering about that.

https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sarahlicity to:stuxnetsource&src=typd
https://twitter.com/search?q=from:sarahlicity to:NekoArc&src=typd





Lol they even featured this clown in Breitbart. 

http://www.breitbart.com/london/2015/04/17/kill-all-men-lib-dem-activist-in-hate-speech-scandal/


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 20, 2016)

Lol fatty tranny claims he wants to kill all men, but he's like a living negative stereotype of why these feminists claim to hate men.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

He even made it on KotakuInAction. oh . They beat us to this one too.

https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...l_all_men_lib_dem_proud_of_hating_men_abuses/
https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAc...topic_opinion_labours_unfinished_business_on/


----------



## gracious bobbly bits (Apr 20, 2016)

His account on the somethingawful forums:

 

http://forums.somethingawful.com/member.php?action=getinfo&userid=163604

Link to homepage proves it's him. He describes himself as a lesbian: autogynephilia confirmed.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sarah is a wild one. Lotta talk on her out there in the blogosphere. The above tweets are actually featured in a HEqual article



Spoiler: Coverage on HEqual






https://hequal.wordpress.com/2015/0...mber-suspended-over-kill-all-men-hate-tweets/
http://archive.md/toeU4 (Archived 11 months ago, we aren't the only ones talking about her)






https://hequal.wordpress.com/2015/0...national-union-of-students-womens-conference/
http://archive.md/KRdBj (also archived 11 months ago)



Also discussed here
https://forums.spacebattles.com/posts/16949225/

This is the tweet that led to the article





They also used to volunteer with Block Bot


Spoiler: Block Bot History







Here's an example of their work






http://aliened4.rssing.com/chan-3519238/all_p245.html
http://archive.md/77gHH

Here is an archive from Block Bot Checker (it is no longer available. Check this out to understand more about Block Bot)
http://archive.md/bb.sarahlicity.co.uk






Spoiler: Discussion of Will Elsewhere



They do like to hve fun on Twitter and its been documented on other sites, too.



http://archive.md/Ajorg

They also were the topic of a thread on the International Skeptics Forum
http://www.internationalskeptics.com/forums/showthread.php?t=291889
http://archive.md/2YUvF - Page 1
http://archive.md/iVyKq - Page 2



To be honest, it seems as though Sarah does more to give evidence to the opposing side that her views are retarded than she does to make her case. Her efforts are beyond being in vein, they are counterproductive. This is lolcow behavior. MGTOW was able to reap benefits from her blather.




https://www.mgtow.com/forums/topic/woman-mp-openly-calling-for-men-to-be-killed/
http://archive.md/tbVAD

Also, Will's instagram wasn't introduced yet.
PROTIP: If you're a fat tranny that doesn't pass and people make fun of, taking pix of food will only end up as fodder on a lolcow site.


Spoiler: Fat Will's instagram. All food and random images














Spoiler: Stuff no one cares about



http://bandcamp.com/sarahlicity
https://www.thisismyjam.com/sarahlicity
https://steamcommunity.com/id/sarahlicity
https://soundcloud.com/sarahlicity
https://vine.co/sarahlicity
https://keybase.io/sarahlicity
https://github.com/sarahlicity
http://www.allthepeople.net/sarah-noble


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh yeah, here is an IRC where Willie was in with Laurelai and Neekers.

http://pastie.org/pastes/4705252


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 20, 2016)

Surprised to discover it wasn't Nyberg, but not surprised to find it's Sarahphim.


----------



## Count groudon (Apr 20, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Sarah is a wild one. Lotta talk on her out there in the blogosphere. The above tweets are actually featured in a HEqual article
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'll give him this, he's totally mastered the art of white girl photography.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 20, 2016)

Again with the food


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone who gets banned from wikipedia for any reason other than blatant vandalism (changing the text in the penis article to "lol dongs") is a terminal autist and deserves a thread


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

Youtube channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/TinTower










Eh not that much on here, but a possible new username to go dig up more shit.

Old Twitter alt:

https://twitter.com/tintower

AskFm:

https://ask.fm/TinTower

More shit here.

Start archiving.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=tintower sarah

SS topic that was in the results too:

http://somethingsensitive.com/index.php?topic=512.5070;wap2


----------



## DavidFerrie (Apr 20, 2016)

Jesus, what a disgusting creature.

I'm beginning to think the TERFs are onto something.


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2016)

Bit surprised it took us this long to have a thread on this side of Grade A Angus.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

I just found some pastebin shit that I hadn't seen before. I don't know what it is or what the conversation is about though.


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 20, 2016)

A goon tranny cow. It's like Something Awful is a magnet for tranny cows.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Apr 20, 2016)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> Jesus, what a disgusting creature.
> 
> I'm beginning to think the TERFs are onto something.


If all you knew of feminism was what people like this hateful harridan spouted, then you'd think the MRAs were absolutely right, and be utterly terrified. Actual sane feminists and actual sane transwomen need to be denouncing people like this, because all it does is give the Paul Elams of the world more blog fodder.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 20, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I am surprised there was no thread for this cow yet.



Is this guy really just a rat king?  I remember him when he was notorious for being one of the biggest idiots on Wikipedia, as shown in his ED article, years before he went troon.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 20, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Is this guy really just a rat king?  I remember him when he was notorious for being one of the biggest idiots on Wikipedia, as shown in his ED article, years before he went troon.


Sarahlicity is 100% Rat King. They are in the same social media circles as Laurelai, Neko and a host of others and chill in Neko's IRCs. There was a pastebin posted on Laurelai's thread with sarahlicity talking to them and Sarahlicity used to volunteer with Block Bot, which is a tool that the Rat King uses for twitter.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 20, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Is this guy really just a rat king?  I remember him when he was notorious for being one of the biggest idiots on Wikipedia, as shown in his ED article, years before he went troon.


Basically in addition to what @yawning sneasel said, Cathy Brennan is this cow's greatest trigger. His name on Twitter right now has "Fake Goth" in it and I'm sure there's way more of this Zinnia / NekoArc / Laurelai ass kissing he's done and there is a website where they list sarahlicity as being one of Laurelai's asspatters and I think I saw at least 10 different names on there too.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 20, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Sarahlicity is 100% Rat King. They are in the same social media circles as Laurelai, Neko and a host of others and chill in Neko's IRCs.



His lolcow status precedes being a rat king by literally years.


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 20, 2016)

I didn't realize this cow went full Ryulong-tier retard and was the one responsible for that BlockBot UK thing.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 20, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> View attachment 86598
> 
> Again with the food



God I hate selfie-tards.

They produce nothing of value and they constantly shitpost their faces on the internet. Do any of these cretins think that people get popular this way? Constantly taking and publishing pictures of all the places you are is a good way to get stalked. Nobody cares, unless they're a serial killer. These people are complete morons.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 20, 2016)

Is a Powerpuff-style avatar the newest tranny fad?


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 25, 2016)

Even their friends are talking about how much of a half ass tranny they are


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 25, 2016)

drtoboggan said:


> A goon tranny cow. It's like Something Awful is a magnet for tranny cows.



It used to be the best feature of Something Awful was 'weekend web' where the weirdest cows and communities were documented and laughed it. 

Then it became the feature.


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Apr 25, 2016)

drtoboggan said:


> A goon tranny cow. It's like Something Awful is a magnet for tranny cows.



I haven't been on SA in years, but I assume the only population left is retards trying to become popular LP'ers and trannys. So, if you want gender identity posts about pokemon, it's only NEOGaf and SA left.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 25, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> His lolcow status precedes being a rat king by literally years.



Same for Richard/Terra


----------



## wenttobermuda (Apr 25, 2016)

I remember this critter from his silly little war against ED. Had no idea he'd been trolled into a tranny.

Who's next? I'm starting to suspect that all cows eventually evolve into trannys. My heart says TJ Church; my mind says Mr. Rapp.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 25, 2016)

wenttobermuda said:


> I remember this critter from his silly little war against ED. Had no idea he'd been trolled into a tranny.
> 
> Who's next? I'm starting to suspect that all cows eventually evolve into trannys. My heart says TJ Church; my mind says Mr. Rapp.


Only the most autistic ones and this guy was autistic was fuck. Some of the spergiest trannies in rat king just happen to also be autistic. I heard there's a correlation between autism and gender dysphoria.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (Apr 25, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Only the most autistic ones and this guy was autistic was fuck. Some of the spergiest trannies in rat king just happen to also be autistic. I heard there's a correlation between autism and gender dysphoria.



Sane people are rarely funny in a lolcow ways, and sane people do not become trannies


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 24, 2016)

Lots of sperging and crying over Brexit.


----------



## selere (Jun 24, 2016)

On the other hand, she looks like exactly what you would expect.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 9, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 328111
> 
> Cow crossover. Wesley is threatening someone again. He's name searching himself and RRRREEEEEEing about a tweet from last month.
> 
> ...



Bringin this thread back from the dead because Laurelai's tangling with Sarahlicity.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 11, 2017)

I was willing to give this one the benefit of the doubt about being trans until I saw him interact with Pissboy Belmont on Twitter.


----------



## saltnpepe (Dec 11, 2017)

No Will, you are the men.


----------



## Goodbye Horses (Sep 7, 2018)

Ah, the tranny so toxic even SA took the earliest opportunity to run him out on a rail. Got run out of D&D for posting a picture of a coconut in response to a black guy he disagreed with and got run out of TVIV for constant tranny-related reeeeing in the UKTV thread. 

The posts with the actual racism are lost to the archives and I'll be fucked if I'm paying for that shit. Every once in a while though he pops back up to test the waters and see if he's been forgiven, but whatever you say about the sad bastards in the UK Marxism Thread, you can't say they don't know how to hold a grudge:


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Nov 29, 2018)

Still active on SA.  I ran into this hot take:



 
Link


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 29, 2018)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Still active on SA.  I ran into this hot take:
> 
> View attachment 603808
> Link



Fuck this bitch, we're Nazis, not tankies.


----------

